# UGL Product Opinions



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2010)

Please post opinions on the quality of following UGL products:


Sciroxx
Axiolabs
Geneza Pharm
 Gen-Shi Labs
British Dispensary


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2010)

Dear Robert, British Dispensary is not UGL, its GMP and THAI FDA approved, you can see it in FDA link.

best-regards

wp


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2010)

The OLD SCHOOL British Dispensary!


/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2010)

here is link

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp

put in search any British Dispensary product and you can see... Same for Asia Pharma have 8-9 product registered and you can buy it in pharmacy there!

best-regards
wp


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2010)

okay, but by USA standards we would call Asia Pharma and BD UGL.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2010)

Robert said:


> okay, but by USA standards we would call Asia Pharma and BD UGL.



True.  I like the "FDA" logo that they created.  It looks so patriotic and American with the red, white, and blue.  Not to mention the stars.  

So when you read the letters "FDA" and they look like an America flag...your mind may think it's the American FDA...not the Thai FDA, just from the colors and stars alone.

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah Robert pretty much everywhere but Thailand considers BD to be UGL but they do make good products. Shit their d-bol is Probably best I've had. You cant find an Anabolic forum where Thai pinks arent praised. A lot of guys like Axio I think that shits junk. Geneza is about 7 outa ten not great but good. Sciroxx same 7 outa 10. Seen a lota fake axio out there though so I just dont trust it anymore. I never used any Gen-Shi stuff.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah Robert pretty much everywhere but Thailand considers BD to be UGL but they do make good products. Shit their d-bol is Probably best I've had. You cant find an Anabolic forum where Thai pinks arent praised. A lot of guys like Axio I think that shits junk. Geneza is about 7 outa ten not great but good. Sciroxx same 7 outa 10. Seen a lota fake axio out there though so I just dont trust it anymore. I never used any Gen-Shi stuff.



What about Syntrop? Everywhere I see axio sold, I see them sold as well.  Would you consider them in the same "field" as axio?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all, UGL. Anything considered GMP from thailand means nothing to me. I have seen pictures of the old british dragon labs  Looks just like any other UG anywhere here in the US. Just fancy packaging. I wouldn't use any of them.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2010)

Dear guys, Asia Pharma and British Dragon are GMP-WHO product and also FDA approved. Same as British Dispansery.

All other brands you write and not made in GMP and WHO and they are never FDA approved.

best-regards

wp


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys buy this book and read results-omfg
no way this brands

hope this pacha member can tell us more about that graphs what this tell


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

All this come from this book,there is a lot more lab results,etc
real interested book for low money.few beers,hahahah


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*WFC2010*, I know how much you like WP and all but take every single thing in that book with a grain of salt.  I don't believe any of those tests, that whole book was designed to promote companies like WP.  Have you read the book?  Do you agree with all of his dosing protocols?  This book was also meant to give other UGL companies bad reputations.  You keep posting pages of this book, (and that is illegal by the way) but if you do a little research and poke around a few more boards....you will see what most of the "guys" think of Mr. William LLewellyn.

/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

DemonAnabolics ftw


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> DemonAnabolics ftw


 

^ concur ^


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 20, 2010)

real interested book for low money.few beers,hahahah
 how about buying a book on writing sentances?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 20, 2010)

Bd, gp, sl


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 20, 2010)

What really just kinda turns me off, is the the unyielding need to continue to pound into the heads of guys who KNOW better, that this is FDA approved and that they do not carry UGL products. Really it's no big deal as some of the finest products ever come from UGs. However at a certain point, it gets to be just annoying and works opposite on gain'n trust . As a matter of fact it sort makes you say Damn, why you push'n so hard with what we know is not the truth. It's like somebody piss'n on your feet and tell'n you it's rain'n outside.

As far as that book, I'm roll'n with Vic. Cash rules everythin around me, include'n what gets good reviews in a book. I'm sure there may be a couple of honest reviews. But that called here on the Island the " overlay for the underplay. The easiest way to sell a lie is to sandwich it between a couple slices of the truth .Real Talk !
Reminds me of a line from a movie " usual suspects"........"Even your bullshit is bullshit".






Peace and Love


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Bd, gp, sl


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 20, 2010)

W. lllewllyn has a personal battle against many of those labs and has for a long time. He has his finger's in peoples pockets, trust me. I've known him since he was a nobody.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> W. lllewllyn has a personal battle against many of those labs and has for a long time. He has his finger's in peoples pockets, trust me. I've known him since he was a nobody.



This is so very true, for as long as I can remember.  He's getting paid big time by an "un-named" company.  And most of us know who it is.  And Dragon, he's still a nobody. lol 

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

All his shit is always claimed to be impartial but its always so biased that its pretty clear bullshit.  And I go with Vic on his dosing protocols they rediculous


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> All his shit is always claimed to be impartial but its always so biased that its pretty clear bullshit. And I go with Vic on his dosing protocols they rediculous


 
+1, and he can shove that X-Factor placebo up his arse


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn, no love in here. You got to remember that along with PA, Bill made some of the best PH's made.


----------



## downtown (Apr 20, 2010)

BD is about the only one up there i trust, im a Monster kid heart and soul


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Axio = Reliable, but some of their test blends seemed a bit underdosed. Never had problems with their orals or any other injectables. *Noticed a foreign object* inside one of the vials but their customer service is actually pretty good.


 

I have read this many times before, someone I know said they found a hair in their gear.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 21, 2010)

*Geneza and Golden Triangle*

Somebody else than Weldingman,ever experienced their gears???Did pass an order,would like to have some feedback!!!Did receive 30ml of bold undecyclenate from Golden Triangle,stuff is expensive,somebody heard about them!At first sight stuff looks legit!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2010)

Robert said:


> Please post opinions on the quality of following UGL products:
> 
> 
> Sciroxx
> ...


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ugl*

Sorry Robert guess i have to stick with ugl above!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2010)

I quoted myself because I don't think anyone is really giving an answer.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 21, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah Robert pretty much everywhere but Thailand considers BD to be UGL but they do make good products. Shit their d-bol is Probably best I've had. You cant find an Anabolic forum where Thai pinks arent praised. A lot of guys like Axio I think that shits junk. Geneza is about 7 outa ten not great but good. Sciroxx same 7 outa 10. Seen a lota fake axio out there though so I just dont trust it anymore. I never used any Gen-Shi stuff.


 I quoted myself cause I answered you robert


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently running Geneza test cyp. Been cruising at 250 for 3 weeks so far. I'll be getting labwork done in a few days. I'll post my results. Injections have been painless.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Currently running Geneza test cyp. Been cruising at 250 for 3 weeks so far. I'll be getting labwork done in a few days. I'll post my results. Injections have been painless.



Cool, I am curious to know your lab results at 250mg per week as I am currently running 800mg per week of Asia Pharma Cypionate.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally. I wouldn't use any of them. As I know thee are legit UG labs with high standards and quality that I know is tested on a regular basis. Plus they are domestic, so no customs to worry about. 
To me, when ever something gets lots of mixed reviews, I just stay away. Not to mention the prices of some of the above mentioned are ridiculous. They probably pay more for the packaging than the raws themselves, lol. 

But right now I don't really care, as all I can take do to my heart condition is my prescribed TRT watson test cyp. WHich my instructions are to use 1 ml ew of a 10ml 200mg/ml vial and discard after 28 days and start a new bottle, lol.


----------



## quark (Apr 21, 2010)

Axio OT + Axio Primo + Iranis. I was very happy with the quality.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

i was total unhappy with axio


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Robert said:
			
		

> Cool, I am curious to know your lab results at 250mg per week as I am currently running 800mg per week of Asia Pharma Cypionate.



You and me both... Getting bloodwork in the morning.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 21, 2010)

jchappj said:


> Axio OT + Axio Primo + Iranis. I was very happy with the quality.





WFC2010 said:


> i was total unhappy with axio



Man, I hear so many mixed results on axio.. I was thinking about trying them sometime.. I don't know about that now..


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> You and me both... Getting bloodwork in the morning.


Really should get both total and free test, and estrodiol. SHBG and DHT would be good too.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:
			
		

> Really should get both total and free test, and estrodiol. SHBG and DHT would be good too.



I'm getting total/free test & E2


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll tell u this GP, results will be higher than asia, 250mg wk vs 250mg wk, of staight test cypionate gp winn's, lol, just my opion, iv taken both, GP is the winner, not by far though.


----------



## RAHHH (Apr 21, 2010)

Robert said:


> Please post opinions on the quality of following UGL products:
> 
> 
> Sciroxx
> ...



AXIO #1
SYNTROP #1
screw the rest! lol  sry lol

I been using axio and syntrop the passed 2-3 yrs only (with exception of some omnadren) and am 100% happy with them


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

See everyone likes so and so, as long as your happy with ur gear is what counts, I love Southern Labs and im sure most of you have never heard of them, so see as long as we junkies are happy thats all that matters, lol. oh DG I have some knew sl pics to send you if its ok


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah it was me lol
> 
> I think it was an eyelash. They replaced the gears no prob once i took a zoomed pic.


 

I read that on another site lol, you on anotherboard besides this one?


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 22, 2010)

is it true i read axio=sytrop, same owner? so its same oil quality?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> See everyone likes so and so, as long as your happy with ur gear is what counts, I love Southern Labs and im sure most of you have never heard of them, so see as long as we junkies are happy thats all that matters, lol. oh DG I have some knew sl pics to send you if its ok



10-4. But the guy I knew that run SL went out of business. PM me some details.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 22, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> is it true i read axio=sytrop, same owner? so its same oil quality?



That's what I've heard, so I have been curious myself.. Although, in most cases I see, syntrop is cheaper. So does this mean less quality..?


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Axio Gear is the best!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 22, 2010)

How the fuck can you compare British Dispensary to other basement so called companies?
British Dispensary is from Thailand and they hold GMP almost 4ever. Products are at highest standard and in fact their ANABOL is most popular dianabol worldwide.






Robert said:


> Please post opinions on the quality of following UGL products:
> 
> 
> Sciroxx
> ...


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> okay, but by USA standards we would call Asia Pharma and BD UGL.




That is just stupid. If you are saying just USA FDA counts, than what about Euro FDA? You call them in USA also UG?
Like Polfa from poland that makes Omnadren?

So Omnadren is UG?


UG for me means underground, means no control over them at all, they can illegal import shitty raw from anywhere and label METHYTEST with  OXANDROLONE and nobody can do shit about that.
Not to mention Ijectables made in shitty condition that allows oil to be infected with how knows what,  bacteria for example.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> How the fuck can you compare British Dispensary to other basement so called companies?



Very easily.  Some UGL labs still put BD tags on the bottles, and the gear is good to go.  Now, as far as the new line of BD products are concerned...in my book, as well as many others, it's still considered UGL here in the USA, as mentioned before.  

As for the "new line" of BD products, they have not been around long enough for anyone to really form an opinion about their products, IMHO.

So, that's how the fuck one can compare them.


/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Very easily.  Some UGL labs still put BD tags on the bottles, and the gear is good to go.  Now, as far as the new line of BD products are concerned...in my book, as well as many others, it's still considered UGL here in the USA, as mentioned before.
> 
> As for the "new line" of BD products, they have not been around long enough for anyone to really form an opinion about their products, IMHO.
> 
> ...



But we were talking about British Dispensary, not British Dragon and even they are copied.
like crappy copy britishdragon.eu  and .info and similar.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> That is just stupid. If you are saying just USA FDA counts, than what about Euro FDA? You call them in USA also UG?



What is the Euro FDA?  There is no such thing.  There is the EFSA (European Food Safety Authority), but no "Euro FDA".  Most countries in Europe have their own "FDA" equivalents, and they are a FAR reach from US standards.  And in the UK, they have the (MHRA) Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency.  I would guess that the quality control in Thailand is far different than the quality control in the UK and US.  Being a third world country and all.

/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> What is the Euro FDA?  There is no such thing.  There is the EFSA (European Food Safety Authority), but no "Euro FDA".  Most countries in Europe have their own "FDA" equivalents, and they are a FAR reach from US standards.  And in the UK, they have the (MHRA) Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency.  I would guess that the quality control in Thailand is far different than the quality control in the UK and US.  Being a third world country and all.
> 
> /V




Each EU country has its own DRUG AGENCY, if product is registered in one EU country, there is fast procedure for on other EU. Means 2 weeks.
new law for registration in EU is coming soon, after registered in one country, it is valid for all countries.

US and UK FDAs are supreme, but none of you ever used any of USA or UK made steroids as those are all controlled.
So best you can get OTC is India, Thailand, South America...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> US and UK FDAs are supreme, but none of you ever used any of USA or UK made steroids as those are all controlled.



Just because they are controlled, you don't think we can use them?  You are now officially talking out of your ass.  Some of us get scripts, others know "special guys" from who to score from.

As a matter of fact...all the AAS products that I personally use are all human grade versions from legit pharmacies that have US FDA approved standards.  

The only times I use a UGL is for tren, EQ, and mast.  The rest I can get myself from LEGIT US REGULATED, FDA approved suppliers and manufactures.

You said some rather foolish things today, but this takes the cake.

/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

*srbijadotokija*, you didn't answer my question.  Who is this "Euro FDA" that you mentioned?

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> *srbijadotokija*, you didn't answer my question. Who is this "Euro FDA" that you mentioned?
> 
> /V


 Euro FDA
View attachment 27224


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 22, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Each EU country has its own DRUG AGENCY, if product is registered in one EU country, there is fast procedure for on other EU. Means 2 weeks.
> new law for registration in EU is coming soon, after registered in one country, it is valid for all countries.
> 
> US and UK FDAs are supreme, but none of you ever used any of USA or UK made steroids as those are all controlled.
> So best you can get OTC is India, Thailand, South America...



Sir, with all due respect............That is BULLSHIT ! First as yourself I'm not American, However that is just an amazingly HUGE assumption. HG grade is HG grade period, IF your peeps are in order. Please be informed that anyone can get ANYTHING if you got the right plug. That bein understood I've seen way too much HG grade compounds ED to allow that statement to go unattended. I do not know you but I feel safe say'n anything you've seen.........I got Homeys that have made that product. I note that you have a bit of an attitude, so please understand , I'm not challenging you , just inform'n you of some things you may not be aware of. Real Talk

Peace and Love


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 22, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Each EU country has its own DRUG AGENCY, if product is registered in one EU country, there is fast procedure for on other EU. Means 2 weeks.
> new law for registration in EU is coming soon, after registered in one country, it is valid for all countries.
> 
> US and UK FDAs are supreme, but none of you ever used any of USA or UK made steroids as those are all controlled.
> So best you can get OTC is India, Thailand, South America...




I guess my watson test cypionate that I get straight from the pharmacy is a figure of my imagination,  I must have just pretended to use it, lol. 

As for thailand, they sell UG crap straight form there pharmacies. So what does that say about there regulation. They even have counterfeit US products with actual patented logo's that re knock offs. And I happen to know for a fact that these so called HG labs buy there raw hormones from many of the same places that US UGL's do. Some US UGL's even rival licensed compounding pharmacies in terms of quality control and sophistication.  



So lets cut the Bullshit and call it what it is!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> I guess my watson test cypionate that I get straight from the pharmacy is a figure of my imagination,  I must have just pretended to use it, lol.
> 
> As for thailand, they sell UG crap straight form there pharmacies. So what does that say about there regulation. They even have counterfeit US products with actual patented logo's that re knock offs. And I happen to know for a fact that these so called HG labs buy there raw hormones from many of the same places that US UGL's do. Some US UGL's even rival licensed compounding pharmacies in terms of quality control and sophistication.
> 
> ...


Yeah I recieved some products from a certain "Liscenced Pharmacy" straight from the pharmacy in original packaging.  But I gotta tell you guys I havent gotten anything from a pharmacy here in the states who's original packaging was a taped up little ziplock baggie.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Euro FDA
> View attachment 27224


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 23, 2010)

i like any world FDA, better FDA Brazil then home made or ugl ! its me.
but everyone can shot what he want.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Euro FDA
> View attachment 27224




Each country in Europe has its  own Drug Agency. In EU procedure for drug registration is same in ALL countries.
So doesn't matter what EU drug agency - they all required same dossier for registration.

Looks you don't know shit how drugs are produced and registered ( drug marketing permit).

There is huge difference between GMP production and your friends UG baseman cooking, even if this basement is in high respected country like USA.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2010)

a new book has been added to the Elite member's only forum, if you're not an Elite member now would be the time to upgrade if you are interested in UGL.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 24, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Looks you don't know shit how drugs are produced and registered ( drug marketing permit).





srbijadotokija said:


> That is just stupid. If you are saying just USA FDA counts, than what about Euro FDA?




And you think you do?  I asked you 2X what is this "Euro FDA" you keep speaking about, yet you wont answer the question.  What do they do?  Where are they located?  Who are they?  Ughh....dumb ass.



/V


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

dg806 said:


> 10-4. But the guy I knew that run SL went out of business. PM me some details.


+1
I would like details as well.  Southern Labs was by far the best UGL out there, but he went out of business years ago.  Is he back?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> And you think you do?  I asked you 2X what is this "Euro FDA" you keep speaking about, yet you wont answer the question.  What do they do?  Where are they located?  Who are they?  Ughh....dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Boy, I know 2 drug agencies directors in Europe ( one in EU country) and I know exact procedure how to register drug in EU.
I told you, soon once product ( steroids) is registered in one EU counry, registration is valid in ALL EU.
Means any EU country can be referred as EURO FDA. 

In how many GMP factories where you by now?...none...I was in 5.
How many dug registration dossiers have you seen before...none
I was involved in at least 6.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Boy, I know 2 drug agencies directors in Europe ( one in EU country) and I know exact procedure how to register drug in EU.
> I told you, soon once product ( steroids) is registered in one EU counry, registration is valid in ALL EU.
> Means any EU country can be referred as EURO FDA.
> 
> ...


 For someone "involved" in so many GMP factories and drug dossiers you dont know jack. There is no Euro FDA. Do you even know what FDA stands for? There is no Food and Drug administration in Europe.
 And just curious exactly how many GMP factories are located in Serbia. I'll help ya out with that one............0


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> For someone "involved" in so many GMP factories and drug dossiers you dont know jack. There is no Euro FDA. Do you even know what FDA stands for? There is no Food and Drug administration in Europe.
> And just curious exactly how many GMP factories are located in Serbia. I'll help ya out with that one............0



We have drug agency. 
Every heard of Galenika Test depot 250 mg enanthate?
I guess not.
There are at least 9 factories.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Boy, I know 2 drug agencies directors in Europe ( one in EU country) and I know exact procedure how to register drug in EU.
> I told you, soon once product ( steroids) is registered in one EU counry, registration is valid in ALL EU.
> Means any EU country can be referred as EURO FDA.
> 
> ...



Like most, I really didn't understand much of what you said but I will address part of your statement that I think I understood.  You said, "Means any EU country can be referred as EURO FDA".

Now answer me this....if they are referred to as "EURO FDA", what do they have to do with FOOD?  You know....the letter "F" that begins in "FDA".  Why would they be considered a "Food Agency"?  And now you are telling me that the term/words "Euro FDA" is a reference of some sort in your little world.  Here in the US, the FDA means "Food and Drug Administration".  What's it mean in your neck of the woods?

This is going to be yet another question you can't answer.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Apr 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> +1
> I would like details as well. Southern Labs was by far the best UGL out there, but he went out of business years ago. Is he back?


 
They have been back, might be a different guy running it though, I dont know and there gear still kicks.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 25, 2010)

See your missing the point Vic didnt say nor am I now that there arent any "governing bodies" for drug manufacture in Europe. There is no European FDA however.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 25, 2010)

SL are keeping things small right now I think from my source, they dont sells as big as they did. They got some of the most jacked shit I ever used though.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> SL are keeping things small right now I think from my source, they dont sells as big as they did. They got some of the most jacked shit I ever used though.



Hey Welding, you're  old school, you remember TSL (Tex Star Labs). They went during the "witch hunts" ( Raw Deal) , but that was the stuff the Justice League used ! Just amazing EVERY PRODUCT ! That shit would have you leap'n tall buildings in a single bound ! You ever tried that back in the day.

Peace and Love

BTW Southern Labs was some serious stuff at crazy reasonable prices back in the day. But so was Atomic Anabolics. They had some good products as I remember.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 25, 2010)

I remember TEX never tried them though, but heard there stuff, all of it was great. What ever happend to them?


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

Galenika is TOP!
All bodybuilders LOVE IT!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I remember TEX never tried them though, but heard there stuff, all of it was great. What ever happend to them?



They got popped a few years back. Man that was incredible stuff everything they ever made was way overdosed. He was one of the original guys to import HG powders. Great guy,Fantastic product ! Man he got screwed. You remember Atomic Anabolics ?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 25, 2010)

yes i do and took there gear for 2 cycles and it was ok not great for me, couldve been the batch though who knows.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

Syntrop is the best!


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 25, 2010)

Robert said:


>



British Despensary
Geneva Pharm 
Southern Labs


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me tell you something about US UGL's. The best ones, they very best ones which rival compounding pharmacies, most you have never heard of. And most of you never will. They do not advertise. They do not post openly. They do not even want their names talked about or posted or you will be black listed. They only take certain people, and those people never give out referrals with out permission from the UGL.  And they certainly do would not end up in WL's books. Thats the the way it is!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well said Dragon!


/V


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2010)

Back to the OT...

Should have labs anytime now to review Geneza Pharm Testosterone Cypionate. 

The GP Viagra is legit...


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay... Lab work is here. I've been running GP Testosterone Cypionate at 250mg/EW. It appears to be legit...

Before HRT my labs were:
Total T: 231
Free T: not sure
E2: 44.8

Since I've been on 250mg/EW:
Total T: 1292ng/dL
Free T: >49.0pg/mL
E2: 36.1pg/mL


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Buzz ,all there shit is legit or the chosen one wouldnt have sent u to them, lol.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> Buzz ,all there shit is legit or the chosen one wouldnt have sent u to them, lol.



You are the light and the way...


----------



## weldingman (Apr 28, 2010)

Is axiolabs d-bol pink and very small and say ax on one side?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 28, 2010)

nevermind u guys wouldnt know anyway, sorry.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 28, 2010)

wez all dummy's


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> wez all dummy's


 
what dumb ass, shut the fuck up if u cant answer idot, or that coffee cup will end up in your ass bitch, lol, now answer the lord of strength, lmao, serious I would like to know. They are very small, pink coating with a white tab under, one side says AX the other says 10, IM THINKING AXIOLABS these were giving to me tonight by a guy who says hes done with the shit, found out his wifes leaving him, lol poor fellow he gave me 500 tabs in a medicine bottle, I know they are some type of d-bol, im thinking axio, help bitches, btw that guy was huge i knew him vagley, all emotional and shit and gave me his shit, lol, I dont need it , make some money i guess


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

i think Canada custom did lab test on some axio gear they sized and its was only sugar, ha ha,good gear.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i think Canada custom did lab test on some axio gear they sized and its was only sugar, ha ha,good gear.


 
You know whats so damn funny you said about 2 weeks ago that axio fucking ruled and was great gear, i will find that thread and prove it, u r a fucking retard when it comes to fucking aas, u dont know ur ass from a whole in the ground so shut the fuck up pretending u know shit and really don't, axio rules, wp rules, HG rules, BD rules, shut the fuck up u goddamn wannabe ufc fighter. I rule mother fucker, nevah forget it, stop pretending , come out and say ur just a dumb ass and admitt it. when im on this goddamn line shut the fuck up, ur a *fuckin rookie,* elite member suck my fucking cock.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 29, 2010)

LOl poor dude his wife leaves him, because he is on the gear? Put a pic up of the tab if you can maybe some guys might be able to tell you easier.

also...LOL @ Fuckin rookie.


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wfc your fucking douche bag! I can predict  your posts before reading them. And for the record i bet you would suck it for a bottle of wp fda approved asia gear, beeeyawtch!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i think Canada custom did lab test on some axio gear they sized and its was only sugar, ha ha,good gear.



You must really hate Axio judging from your other posts and threads.  

I've known guys using their stuff for years with great results/reports.  Did you personally have a bad experience with their stuff, or are you judging them by what a certain author of a certain book said? 


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> You know whats so damn funny you said about 2 weeks ago that axio fucking ruled and was great gear, i will find that thread and prove it, u r a fucking retard when it comes to fucking aas, u dont know ur ass from a whole in the ground so shut the fuck up pretending u know shit and really don't, axio rules, wp rules, HG rules, BD rules, shut the fuck up u goddamn wannabe ufc fighter. I rule mother fucker, nevah forget it, stop pretending , come out and say ur just a dumb ass and admitt it. when im on this goddamn line shut the fuck up, ur a *fuckin rookie,* elite member suck my fucking cock.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Wfc your fucking douche bag! I can predict your posts before reading them. And for the record i bet you would suck it for a bottle of wp fda approved asia gear, beeeyawtch!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> what dumb ass, shut the fuck up if u cant answer idot, or that coffee cup will end up in your ass bitch, lol, now answer the lord of strength, lmao, serious I would like to know. They are very small, pink coating with a white tab under, one side says AX the other says 10, IM THINKING AXIOLABS these were giving to me tonight by a guy who says hes done with the shit, found out his wifes leaving him, lol poor fellow he gave me 500 tabs in a medicine bottle, I know they are some type of d-bol, im thinking axio, help bitches, btw that guy was huge i knew him vagley, all emotional and shit and gave me his shit, lol, I dont need it , make some money i guess


 
Don't know about the pills, but do they have a stamp id on the outside of the pill..on the pill itself not the package enter it into google and it should pop up, thats how i found out the girl i was seeing a few years ago was slipping me somepills to supercharge my sperm so she could have a baby my count is already high but she want a kid i didn't hell we were together only a few months when she started doing that, she told me they where for her migrains,..that bitch..eh got off on a rant, but good luck with those freebies.. oh your friend it seems win win his wife is leaving him and you get free pills


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You must really hate Axio judging from your other posts and threads.
> 
> I've known guys using their stuff for years with great results/reports. Did you personally have a bad experience with their stuff, or are you judging them by what a certain author of a certain book said?
> 
> ...


Yes Vic he had a horrible experience with their stuff its true he pinned it and he started to get bigger


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> You know whats so damn funny you said about 2 weeks ago that axio fucking ruled and was great gear, i will find that thread and prove it, u r a fucking retard when it comes to fucking aas, u dont know ur ass from a whole in the ground so shut the fuck up pretending u know shit and really don't, axio rules, wp rules, HG rules, BD rules, shut the fuck up u goddamn wannabe ufc fighter. I rule mother fucker, nevah forget it, stop pretending , come out and say ur just a dumb ass and admitt it. when im on this goddamn line shut the fuck up, ur a *fuckin rookie,* elite member suck my fucking cock.



Boy you crack me up!!  Love the spice you add to the forum! 

/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> You know whats so damn funny you said about 2 weeks ago that axio fucking ruled and was great gear, i will find that thread and prove it, u r a fucking retard when it comes to fucking aas, u dont know ur ass from a whole in the ground so shut the fuck up pretending u know shit and really don't, axio rules, wp rules, HG rules, BD rules, shut the fuck up u goddamn wannabe ufc fighter. I rule mother fucker, nevah forget it, stop pretending , come out and say ur just a dumb ass and admitt it. when im on this goddamn line shut the fuck up, ur a *fuckin rookie,* elite member suck my fucking cock.



Welding, Big Homey............From me to you, you gotta stop being shy, and learn to say what you really feel !!!  Shakespeare would be proud !
Irie, !!!

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yes Vic he had a horrible experience with their stuff its true he pinned it and he started to get bigger



You guys are on a roll tonite !


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

it's true, Weldingman is the Light & the Way


----------



## weldingman (Apr 30, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Boy you crack me up!! Love the spice you add to the forum!
> 
> /V


I just hate fucking guys on here talking goddamn shit they have know mother fucking bussness tallking about, *shut the fuck up and listen and pay a fucking attention to the mods, men of the likes of jcar, wich hes still learning , but goddamn he listens, downtown, situation,* *superman*, I dont know these guys but damn atleast they have some since and knowlege. goddam I dont know it all, i listen to vic, heavy, dragonfly, dg, pirate, robert, I know shit those guys have know fucking clue about and they know shit i dont know about, what im saying u goddamn green horns and wannabes, listen to not just the chosen one , but the guys i mentioned u will learn a lot about , aas, ai, gh, pct, hrt, *now get with the damn program, fuck.* I am the light and the way.


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2010)

Lmao. This shit is great. And its why I love this place. Pink small oval stamped "A X" on one side and "1 0" on the other? Sure as shit sounds like axio d-bol to me! No first hand ecp but pics and onther bros have talked bout em. Ill try and get a pic that I've seen before


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

somebody here take too much tren


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 30, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> I just hate fucking guys on here talking goddamn shit they have know mother fucking bussness tallking about, shut the fuck up and listen and pay a fucking attention to the mods, men of the likes of jcar, wich hes still learning , but goddamn he listens, downtown, situation, superman, I dont know these guys but damn atleast they have some since and knowlege. goddam I dont know it all, i listen to vic, heavy, dragonfly, dg, pirate, robert, I know shit those guys have know fucking clue about and they know shit i dont know about, what im saying u goddamn green horns and wannabes, listen to not just the chosen one , but the guys i mentioned u will learn a lot about , aas, ai, gh, pct, hrt, now get with the damn program, fuck. I am the light and the way.



Damn straight. Are you still running tren?


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Let me tell you something about US UGL's. The best ones, they very best ones which rival compounding pharmacies, most you have never heard of. And most of you never will. They do not advertise. They do not post openly. They do not even want their names talked about or posted or you will be black listed. They only take certain people, and those people never give out referrals with out permission from the UGL.  And they certainly do would not end up in WL's books. Thats the the way it is!



Ahhh well wtf, can ya hook a brother up?! Lol juusstt kiddingggg. On the real. I would like to make a good real world contact though. It would make all my prospective future purchases SO much easier. My pet rat is sketched out by mail order lol


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> Ahhh well wtf, can ya hook a brother up?! Lol juusstt kiddingggg. On the real. I would like to make a good real world contact though. It would make all my prospective future purchases SO much easier. My pet rat is sketched out by mail order lol


 Give WP a try their legit bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 30, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You must really hate Axio judging from your other posts and threads.
> 
> I've known guys using their stuff for years with great results/reports.  Did you personally have a bad experience with their stuff, or are you judging them by what a certain author of a certain book said?
> 
> ...




*WFC2010*, mind answering the questions I asked above?


/V


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 30, 2010)

*5 vials of Tren A at 100ml per mg-GP*

Can't wait to try that Geneza Pharm Trenbolone Acetate!!!By reading Weldingman attacks at WFC it looks to be the real deal!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

Welding man, I had recently bought some Dbol from Axio and that's what the tabs look like. Let me know if they are good or not


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I just hate fucking guys on here talking goddamn shit they have know mother fucking bussness tallking about, *shut the fuck up and listen and pay a fucking attention to the mods, men of the likes of jcar, wich hes still learning , but goddamn he listens, downtown, situation,* *superman*, I dont know these guys but damn atleast they have some since and knowlege. goddam I dont know it all, i listen to vic, heavy, dragonfly, dg, pirate, robert, I know shit those guys have know fucking clue about and they know shit i dont know about, what im saying u goddamn green horns and wannabes, listen to not just the chosen one , but the guys i mentioned u will learn a lot about , aas, ai, gh, pct, hrt, *now get with the damn program, fuck.* I am the light and the way.


 
Indeed..old chum..


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 30, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Let me tell you something about US UGL's. The best ones, they very best ones which rival compounding pharmacies, most you have never heard of. And most of you never will. They do not advertise. They do not post openly. They do not even want their names talked about or posted or you will be black listed. They only take certain people, and those people never give out referrals with out permission from the UGL.  And they certainly do would not end up in WL's books. Thats the the way it is!



Just seen this post, this makes a lot of sense. Labs like that. if you're lucky enough to even hear about it would most certainly pick their customers and not the other way around I'd imagine. You're right ,the average person would not even know they exist which when you think bout it would take the pressure to find new customers cut cost increase production away and allow them to focus on total quality product and a safe steady customer base. That seems like that would really be an elite professional UGL. In a situation like that you'd be able to expect excellent quality consistantly. It would most likely take a long time to set up something like that though. Wow ! Great post ! Wish I'd thought of that ! LOL


----------



## REXORE (May 1, 2010)

I used Sciroxx pentadex300 and it was awesome. i gained 30 lbs in 12 weeks only lost 15 I was bloated tho so if youre looking to stay tight sust might not be for you.


----------



## REXORE (May 1, 2010)

Hey where the fuck did you get that book from?? I been looking all over for it!???????


----------



## WFC2010 (May 2, 2010)

i use it, i buy it in local gym for great price,but fuck the price!

after after i did big research over net i see that this axio is crap. + Canada bust his gear and did lab tests. only sugar,etc


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 2, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> after after i did big research over net i see that this axio is crap. + Canada bust his gear and did lab tests. only sugar,etc



So you never actually used Axio?  Yet you bash them because of a book and what your extensive research on the internet says?  Give me a break.  I know vets who have used their stuff for VERY long times and always had great results...I've never heard of anyone personally (outside of cyberspace) that had a problem with Axio gear.

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

WFC I'm a little confused you started another thread where you stated you personally ordered AXIO products and had issues with the caps staying on. Have you actually used axio or not?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> WFC I'm a little confused you started another thread where you stated you personally ordered AXIO products and had issues with the caps staying on. Have you actually used axio or not?





Richard Gears said:


> Oh God Wfc, seriously? Youre basing this off what? incognito reps for these other ugl companies, bashing their competitors? Ive used axio more than a few times and they are good bros.



I've asked him all the same questions, yet he can't answer.  In this thread, as in many others.  So take a wild guess as to what that means.  WP=WFC.  You would think he would have answered after reading the posts above, but all he had to say was...

_
"i use it, i buy it in local gym for great price,but fuck the price!

after after i did big research over net i see that this axio is crap. + Canada bust his gear and did lab tests. only sugar,etc" _ 

Yeah, Canadian customs seized some gear and had it tested...and the results came to your desk and it read, "sugar".  Yeah...we are not all that blind! 


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've asked him all the same questions, yet he can't answer. In this thread, as in many others. So take a wild guess as to what that means. WP=WFC. You would think he would have answered after reading the posts above, but all he had to say was...
> 
> 
> _"i use it, i buy it in local gym for great price,but fuck the price!_
> ...


----------



## CG (May 2, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've asked him all the same questions, yet he can't answer.  In this thread, as in many others.  So take a wild guess as to what that means.  WP=WFC.  You would think he would have answered after reading the posts above, but all he had to say was...
> 
> _
> "i use it, i buy it in local gym for great price,but fuck the price!
> ...


Come on V, you should know by now.. you just gotta sign up for the customs and "canadian fda" mailinglists lol. They send out a daily list of what was siezed and the chemical breakdown! Lol


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 2, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> Come on V, you should know by now.. you just gotta sign up for the customs and "canadian fda" mailinglists lol. They send out a daily list of what was siezed and the chemical breakdown! Lol



Yep!  And they also give you a _"proper"_ graph to look at.  

Unlike in some books...

/V


----------



## roastchicken (May 2, 2010)

WFC2010 is WP incognito.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2010)

I am closing this thread because it is completely off topic now.


----------

